# pig pellets



## ldnessexreps (Jan 11, 2011)

does anyone feed there rats and mice pig pellets??


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

reprimz said:


> does anyone feed there rats and mice pig pellets??


 yes i do and there are a few more on here do as well: victory:

cheers spencer.............


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

a few rodent breeders that i have met swear by them


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

i used to but i found i used to get alot of waste with it , i now just use dog food its cheaper and better 

atb tim


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

which dog food do you use, do you get a better growth rate with it.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

i use what ever is the cheapist at the moment i get 17kg of wags for £9.30 , yes i do think they have a better growth rate on dog food ,
people say that mice need a mixd diet of nuts , seeds , fruit and loads of bits , what a load of rubbish that is ,
mine are very healthy on just dog food and they have lots of babys :2thumb:

atb tim


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

I use pig pellets for my rats 20KG for £8 but i use dog food for my mice reason being on my rat rack the dog food fall through the mesh.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

im on the look out for something were you dont get a lot of waste falling in the cage will try a bag of dog food next: victory:

cheers spencer..........


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

with mice i dont get any waste food now , i get a little bit of food fall through the mesh on the rats but not alot , they eat most of it up any way 

atb tim


----------



## Mrhardware (Aug 15, 2010)

*Pig Pellets*

I use Dr Johns Silver for my mice and rats they love it and thers very little waste can get for £8.50 to £9.49 depending on offers for 15Kg.


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

spencerburgo said:


> im on the look out for something were you dont get a lot of waste falling in the cage will try a bag of dog food next: victory:
> 
> cheers spencer..........


 
Why not try and source some laboratory blocks? They are three inch squared blocks of compressed rodent food used in labs to controll the waste food levels. They sit on the cage lid or slot into the front of lab cages and the rodents nibble them through the bars. Because they are gravity fed by the blocks there is no waste as the block just moves closer to the bars as the rodent nibbles it.

You can even make your own by using pig pellets or rodent pellets, or even dog kibbles soaked in warm water and then when soft, knead in a bowl and press into a deep metal baking tray lined with grease proof paper. Then cook in the oven on 100 C for an hour or until hard then turn out and break or cut into blocks. Store in a sealed tupperware tub until you need them.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

or simply you can just gravity feed the original food . if you have decent tubs it wont fall through the bars no need to muck about and bake lol 

i use a mix of breeder sow pellets and Dr johns silver medal i also off feed with wild bird seeds or what ever else is going spare at the time


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I have used a few things on all mine and decided pig rolls were better..

I used cat biscuits, dry dog food and they tend to hide it, or pee on it so it goes soggy.. 
Ive gone back to using pig rolls as they are big and easy to find in the cage.. 
I feed mine in a silver bowl in the cage i dont use lab cages but i do have minimum food wastage


----------

